# Budget Arrows



## TBL130 (Oct 21, 2018)

To be honest, I shot the Bone Collector Walmart arrows last year cause it’s what I had when I got my bow off the classifieds. I now shoot the Mossy Oak arrows from Walmart. About $70 a dozen, made by Victory if I’m not mistaken. I’ve had zero complaints with them. I feel like they’re borderline on my needed spine which is the only reason why I’m looking to upgrade. I will have no problem whatsoever keeping a pile of them on hand though when I do upgrade


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Gold tip hunters are around $60 a dozen. 
not the straightest at .006 tolerance and haven’t checked any on weight consistency but seem to fly straight and are tough.


----------



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

this might help you. he's done a bunch of testing on exactly what your looking at









Samuel White







www.youtube.com


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for that video link. I wished he had of shot esch of those arrows to quantify how his measurements translated to the target.


----------



## FallAir (Oct 14, 2017)

Definitely a thorough video and some decent options. Wish there was a Sheels near me to try some out.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

JMASavage said:


> Gold tip hunters are around $60 a dozen.
> not the straightest at .006 tolerance and haven’t checked any on weight consistency but seem to fly straight and are tough.



Back in the day .006 was a pretty tight tolerance.....lol For hunting out to 40 yard shots, I seen nothing to scare me off. I do prefer a .003 or better these days, but killed plenty with .006.


----------



## 620 FPS (Aug 10, 2020)

FallAir said:


> I'm interested to hear opinions on what the best dozen fletched budget arrows under $100 for hunting are?
> 
> I've read that several of the big box branded arrows are made by some of the big 3 arrow companies. I've also read opinions on the high markup on big name arrows. I personally haven't shot enough of a variety to form my own opinion.


I had a guy here point me in the direction of Victory Decimator arrows and I got em for 20 bucks for the first 6 then later when I got an Ebay 25 dollar thing I got another 6 for 5 bucks. they are .006 so most here wont touch em but they shoot straight for me. So for 25 bucks I got a dozen arrows that shoot great. I had to cut them myself though.


----------



## BurgerWalrus (Aug 29, 2019)

Victory Decimators are great arrows for the price. I picked up a half dozen last summer when I first started shooting as "beater" arrows to shoot groups with. Still have the same half dozen, and checked them against some Easton 6.5 hunters I recently purchased for hunting. The Eastons were absolutely horrible in comparison. Weak and stiff sides of the spine were way out compared to the Decimators, and the Decimators were significantly straighter. Not one of the Decimators was more than .008 total runout, well under their .006 spec, while a couple of the 6.5s were beyond their .006 spec. Don't recall the exact measurement, just that they were beyond spec, so over .012 total runout. All this to say, if you want cheap arrows, don't buy the 6.5s, buy the Decimators. The 6.5 Hunters were ~$6 a shaft and worth about half that in my opinion. Granted this is a VERY small sample size, so take my results with a grain of salt.

Edit- To add to this, when nock tuning the 6.5s it was very apparent that the spine had significant weak and strong sides. So apparent that some arrows would tear over an inch with the nock in certain spots and you could see the tear rotate as I rotated the nock until finally hitting a sweet spot where they would shoot bullet holes. This had me tearing my hair out trying to tune a bow until I tried different arrows then ultimately checked the Eastons with a dial indicator.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Just saw 12 fletched Victory Vforce sport arrows on Amazon for 88 bucks. Also saw Easton 6.5 Acu Carbon bowhunter fletched for 40 bucks half dozen.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Both of those arrows are standard diameter .246 arrows.. The Victory Vforce is a fairly durable arrow IMO in my limited experience with them. Ill be hunting with them this year. 
The Easton 6.5 is actually the old Beman ICS arrow line that has been rebranded. They were durable and economical arrows. Their top premium offering was the ICS Precision Hunter and in my estimation was every bit as good of an arrow as the highly revered Gold Tip Pro Hunter. In fact I thought it was a bit better in most categories except durability. Its pretty hard to find standard diameter arrows more durable than Gold Tip Hunter series.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

By far the Black Eagle Outlaw is our pick! They are spine consistent and way straighter than advertised. We find them to be the best value. You can get them for 46.50 a 6pk so 12 is under 100.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

I recently discovered the Easton 6.5 hunter. $50 per 6 and I really like them a lot. Good feeling arrow and fly nice for me. My new favorite.


----------

